# Where is reg force BMQ located?



## Cody Scott (20 Jul 2007)

i was just wondering if i could get all the locations of where it would be


----------



## safeboy43 (20 Jul 2007)

St. Jean and Wainwright to name a couple.......

Do a search. It's been covered. 

Cheers


----------



## NJL (21 Jul 2007)

Borden, Ont... I've heard Gagetown, NB is also running a few BMQ courses too.


----------



## Franko (21 Jul 2007)

Cody Scott said:
			
		

> i was just wondering if i could get all the locations of where it would be



I have a question for you: Why? 

The military will send you free of charge. If it's IRT someone visiting you during the course, try to remember that deployments are a bit longer than 13 weeks.

Regards


----------



## Cody Scott (21 Jul 2007)

im just real eager to see where ill be heading
anywhere is good


----------



## MikeL (21 Jul 2007)

Sh*t there Recruit.. ask through your chain of command, they might have a good idea where you would be either doing a summer of fall weekend BMQ course. Also, you have not earned that capbadge(avatar).


----------



## Cody Scott (21 Jul 2007)

what are yah talking bout?


----------



## MikeL (21 Jul 2007)

About what?

Your chain of command would be the MCpl or Sgt incharge of you right now. Talk to that person and he/she can get the info about when and where you will be doing BMQ.  Also, I'm pretty sure theres a thread or two on where BC Reservists do their BMQ course, etc  ie Vancouver on weekends or Chilliwack in the summer.


Your avatar is the capbadge of the Royal Westminister Regiment(what trained Infantryman wear in the Regiment wear); correct me if I'm wrong but providing you have a uniform right now, you would only be entitled to wear the cornflake(tri service capbadge). Maybe I'm just a prick or whatever, but if you don't currently wear that capbadge or have in the past  you shouldn't use it as your avatar.



Also, just a bit of advice, don't use your real name as your forum name


----------



## Cody Scott (21 Jul 2007)

Well i just filled out a CT about a month ago, i haven't completed any courses or anything
in the reserves, and i figured i wanted to go reg force
so today i just finished my interview, but the lieutenant told me i could be going away pretty soon
just some work to do. within a few months possibly

yeah i kind of realized that about the cap badge, iv been with the westies since Jan 11
but i still haven't received a cap badge, i figured the picture would symbolize thats the
regiment I am in.
whats wrong with using your real name as a forum name?


----------



## MikeL (21 Jul 2007)

Well, unless the rules have changed you can not CT untill you have atleast BMQ completed. So you will be doing a Reserve BMQ sometime before you can transfer to the Regs an you should get a Recruit School bypass(meaning you do not have to do a Reg Force BMQ).

As for using your real name, well just PERSEC, but hey if you want everyone to know who you are, than go for it. An if you want people to join what unit you're in, write that in your profile(like you've done)


----------



## Cody Scott (21 Jul 2007)

well there didn't seem to be any problems for me getting in
and i wasn't told i would do a BMQ with the reserves, i would rather much do it with the reg

well then i guess i should change that shouldn't I?


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Jul 2007)

the short answer is...if and when you get an offer for the Reg Frce, it will include your course dates AND location.

guessing where it will be is like playing pin the tail on the donkey...drunk, in the dark with no donkey...

wait for it.


----------

